# Mantella Collection



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Thought I would post up a few of my Madagascan _Mantella_ collection







Out of all the species I have kept over the years, _Mantella _have always been my favourite!! (If my user name didn't give that away lol)









Firstly, here are some snaps of my Golden Mantella (_Mantella aurantiaca_) which if you don't know anything about _Mantella_, are the most widely kept species from the genus. 



> Golden Mantella
> Nomenclature: _Mantella aurantiaca_
> IUCN Red List: Critically Endangered
> Country of Origin: Eastern-central Madagascar.
> ...


 









































These are both incredibly pale "Wild Type" colourations from bloodline 3 and 4. 











Gorgeous colourations, really pleased with them and they are a great blood line too so perfect for future breeding!!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Blue-legged Mantella (Mantella expectata)*

Here is Bloodline 1 of the Blue-legged Mantella (_Mantella expectata_) specimens, the colouration is a prime example of how varied they can be with colourations, this species has many speculative opinions as to why they can exhibit dark blue colourations but from my observations, the wetter the conditions the more brightly coloured they are.


















Here is the secondary bloodline. 

































And finally a female specimen I placed into Thanatosis to get ventral photographs.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Green Mantella (Mantella viridis)*

Here are some photos of my Green Mantella (_Mantella viridis_) which are possibly one of my favourite species within the genus! lol They are definitely incredibly beautiful.

Bloodline 1









































Bloodline 2

















Bloodline 3 


















Bloodline 4 

















And this is a ventral side of a specimen whilst in Thanatosis.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Yellow Mantella (Mantella crocea)*

Here are my Yellow Mantella (Mantella crocea) specimens, finding it incredibly hard to find another bloodline for breeding.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Beautiful Mantella (Mantella pulchra)*

Now for my Beautiful Mantella (Mantella pulchra) specimens from Bloodlines 1 and 2. 







Below is an individual from Bloodline 1 -


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Climbing Bamboo Mantella (Mantella laevigata)*

For those of you that have watch David Attenborough's Madagascar, here are the Climbing Bamboo Mantella (Mantella laevigata).


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Bronze Leaf Mantella (Mantella ebenaui)*

Bronze Leaf Mantella (_Mantella ebenaui_). Lots of people now have this species as they aren't really that difficult to breed. I currently have 4.6.39 individuals as I have bred them and am growing them on.  









Some of last breeding seasons Bronze Leaf Mantella (_Mantella ebenaui_) Offspring, growing on rather nicely!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Green Mantella (Mantella viridis) Offspring CB13*

some of the _Mantella viridis_ offspring.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Madagascan Mantella (Mantella madagascariensis) WARNING - Following photos exhibit truly beautiful colourations! 





And here are some lovely lateral photos of the same specimen





And finally, the best till last, this little surprise of finding a yet again gravid female!!


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Brown Leaf Mantella (Mantella betsileo)*

Brown Leaf Mantella (_Mantella betsileo_) individuals which are quite the prolific breeders! lol 












































^ ^ - M.betsileo individual out of the 1.1.0 group, I must admit I have never seen this species this active before I have actually been able to watch them! 


^ ^ - M.betsileo individual jumping, yet again another photograph I didn't realise I caught, not great but interesting! lol 


^ ^ - M.betsileo whom is incredibly active!!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

:O Speechless


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice collection there.:2thumb:

I must around to getting a mae for my gold mantellas some time soon. Have a soft spot for Pulchras as they were the first frog I ever had.

Have to have a chat again when I end up at Sparsholt again.


----------



## rotor (Sep 12, 2007)

Your collection is outstanding... thanks for posting!!


----------



## Darren.rl (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats a great collection and very good pic's too

:2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

kroot said:


> Very nice collection there.:2thumb:
> 
> I must around to getting a mae for my gold mantellas some time soon. Have a soft spot for Pulchras as they were the first frog I ever had.
> 
> Have to have a chat again when I end up at Sparsholt again.


Thank you haha That's not all the Mantella collection either as I have 13 species out of the 16 

Well we can sort something out if you like? I don't mind a permanent loan of a male, good bloodline of course.

And ahhh I don't work there anymore buddy, I'm off to Madagascar to work in Amphibian Conservation for 3 months


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Darren.rl said:


> Thats a great collection and very good pic's too
> 
> :2thumb:


Thank you, I do try to get the best photos, hence why half my collection never gets posted!


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Conservation sounds like a brilliant gig. Hope it goes well. Might be over Portsmouth way next month.


----------

